# Mont Tremblant for a Week



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with Tremblant? Any advice or tips while there in the pedestrian village?

Thanks man.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I was up there last spring, and it is an amazing town. Make sure you're with people that are fun, when I was there it was a party central, a bunch of (looking like) university kids came up and had a private party in one bar that looked like a lot of fun from the outside in. Anyhow, the mountain is great, had a hard time finding any woods, but I was on a rental because I couldn't get my board on the plane. As for the night life, get buzzed from the liquor store and then go hit the town going everywhere where the crowds are. I'd love to go back.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I went in a group high school trip (probably what nick saw) and I had a blast. The town is awesome and there is for sure a ton of fun to be had. As for the mountain.... to be honest I don't really remember to much of it.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm planning on organizing a roadtrip up to Tremblant again in a couple years. Whats the legal drinking age for Quebec?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Was 18 when I was there.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I thought. What I loved most was the tubs in the street that you tossed in a toonie and took a beer for some promotional campaign.


----------



## snowwarrior (Jan 17, 2012)

it's still 18 for Quebec, Alberta and Manitoba. 19 for rest of Canada. i'm sure it won't be an issue if you are under...Quebec's a little more liberal than rest of great white north.

looks like Tremblant should be a blast on and off the mountain.


----------

